

Twitter just passed digg in traffic, at least according to hitwise - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/20/did-twitter-just-pass-digg/

======
dcancel
What is TechCrunch is smoking?

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/twitter.com+digg.com/?metri...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/twitter.com+digg.com/?metric=uv)

------
axod
quantcast directly measures digg at 11.7M us, 23.7M global

quantcast estimates twitter at 2.7M us.

Summary from Techcrunch: "I don’t buy the Hitwise numbers. Do you?"

------
pclark
why did the techcrunch author even bother to post this?

~~~
vaksel
$

